
Israelis log out of hi-tech jobs for a life offline - SQL2219
https://phys.org/news/2017-08-israelis-hi-tech-jobs-life-offline.html
======
petra
No context.

In Israel, the fact is that after 40-45 it's really hard to find a new hi-tech
job. So quite a few people need to find something else to do afterwards. So
they do.

But for most, it's not fully out of choice.

